# Hopefully this is a good sign



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

So my rat friends still aren't very well socialized to me (I've had to do all interaction with them with an oven mitt because one of them is a bad biter) but we're making progress. 

What I'm curious about is that we've had them for a while now and up until this week, they have run every time we get near the cage, they scurry away when I change food, water, etc. and they often would spend what seemed like days in their little house and cube without any desire to move. This past week though they've been super active, playful with one another, and really just climbing all over the cage, etc. 

Is this a good thing? Are they finally getting used to living with us?


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep that sounds like a great sign  Sounds like they are getting used to their new home and becoming more confident which is great!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah that's definitely a good sign. Sometimes it just takes some time for them to get used to their new environments.


----------



## sioxpauxfaith (Nov 23, 2010)

It normally takes about 2 weeks for a rat to settle down in his/her new home. It is imperative after this time to pick them up daily and allow them free range time. I found that ratties love routine and that if EG given their meals at set times they become more settled and trusting. My ratties know what time their morning porrige is coming and they all line up at the door for their evening free range time at around 7.00 pm. I also found that ratties become more adjusted when they are in bigger groups. This is probably because they are social animals and meant to live in colonies.

Is your rat biting you when you put your hand in the cage or near it's sleeping area and not outside the cage? If so you ratties could be territorial. Not much you can do about this but to lure it out of the cage first ( the perfect time during free range) then pick it up.

With constant handling and a consistant routine you will have friendly well adjusted ratties in no time.

Just one more thing , ratties pick up on vibes and respond to them, so when handling them be sure you are in a calm assertive state of mind when doing so.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

So we were doing better with the socializing thing, until one of the rats died and her surviving sister went off the deep end with being super over aggressive and what not. 

Mata seems to have finally calmed down, and I'm going to try the towel trick to wrap her and carry her around with me. She seems super curious of the towel and wants to smell it, chew on it, etc, but when it gets around her she runs away and I cant catch her. She's even too smart for my treat tricks. She seems very interested in me though. Always comes out and runs amok when I walk in the room or talk to her, but after the crazy aggression over the last few days, I'm really hesitant to grab her. Last time I was bit by a rat it took over a month to heal the chunk that was removed.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing a good job with socializing them  Take them from the cage every so often and hold them or play with them so they become used to your scent and relate that as something good.


----------



## kimowen (Aug 20, 2010)

srry that they are so afraid and that one died. will you be getting the one a new friend? i used babyfood on my finger forcing them to touch me and and eat the babyfood from my hand and she cant grab and run away with it and hide.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

kimowen said:


> srry that they are so afraid and that one died. will you be getting the one a new friend? i used babyfood on my finger forcing them to touch me and and eat the babyfood from my hand and she cant grab and run away with it and hide.


Watch those chompers  
I once gave my one female, Honey food from my finger and needless to say she missed the food and had the rattie-kung-foo grip on the end of my finger XD


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of one of your ratties! I hope the sister starts to feel better soon and open up more to you!


----------

